# Renato "Babalu" Sobral or Chuck Liddell?



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2006)

Trying to ignore the fact that if Liddell wins we get Wanderlei in the UFC, how will this fight turn out?


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

Liddell 2nd round Knockout!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 19, 2006)

Liddel, first round.

However, I love the name 

BABALUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## green meanie (Jul 19, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> However, I love the name
> 
> BABALUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


 
I enjoy your silliness. It's infectious.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2006)

i hope Liddle but i make no call I just want to see it


edit:: i take that back I'll call Liddell by ko in 2


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmmm, I think it should be a good fight. Babalu has the skill to beat him no question about that. I'm trying to ignore the Wanderlei point, but thats a hard one to ignore!!!!!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

Liddell


----------



## Odin (Jul 20, 2006)

I say chuck but i hear sobral is pretty deadly on the ground.....I cant wait for wanderlie to show chuck what real stand-ups about! ( :


----------



## MJS (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm going with The Iceman!!!  Not sure what round, but I'm going to say it'll end by KO!!!

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Liddell in a beat down! (that is afterall what he does best)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## rutherford (Jul 20, 2006)

The poll is currently 15 to 0 for Liddell.

Hell, I'd put money on it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2006)

If Odds go that way I'd end up betting on Sobral.  He's got a good shot at this and a lot of people are picking him to win (just not here apparently)


----------



## rutherford (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, sure.  Payoffs better with long odds.  A small bet is worth it.

Babalu did go all the way to a decision with Fedor Emelianenko a while ago, and he's had a good streak of wins recently.  

He definitely deserves the rematch with Liddell.


----------



## Deadlyknees (Jul 20, 2006)

I think it will be a lot closer fight than most think. Babalu is much better now than he was when they fought last time.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2006)

[yt]Xsv3jre_u-g[/yt]


----------



## Odin (Jul 21, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> [yt]Xsv3jre_u-g[/yt]


 
thats wicked!...funny theres a cdlip there where he hasnt got gloves on,and ive seen a fight where wandi didnt either any ideas what federation that is?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 23, 2006)

Chuck didn't outstike him that bad last time, he just got that great combo and head kick. since sobral's loss, he hasn't lost one. in the mean time, he has literally dominated the likes of Mauricio rua, chael sonnen, trevor prangley,  and jeremy horn. and holds victories over other great fighters before chuck like elvis sinosic and TK. Chuck and Valentin overeem are the only two fighters to put him away. Randleman and emelianenko couldn't. he started training with Gracie Barra and has been training for the Brazilian National team. he is 4 times the wrestler chuck is, twice as good on the ground, and  equal in striking minus the KO power. plus he is much bigger. he just came down from the heavyweight class not too long ago. I pick sobral.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool footage. However, from what I saw, I don't think Chuck is that stupid of a fighter to get caught like those in the video did. I mean anything can happen, but, Chuck hasn't shown that stupidity, and lack of heart (shown by a few there) in the past. Plus, I believe Chuck has defeated him before? Big mental advantage!


----------



## thaitanium (Aug 6, 2006)

SOBRAL!! Gracie Barra Represent!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Tough call...both are great fighters. Sobral is no joke, which will make for an interesting fight. I am baised towards Sobral because of his ties to Gracie Barra, but it is also hard for me to ignore the Wanderlei part...


----------

